# How do you guys dry?



## TreeBert (May 7, 2008)

I know this question has probably been asked several times but every thread that i read never really answers my question. Me and my buddies have been long time smokers, and one day walking through the woods we discovered a large untouched field that we decieded to grow weed in. We scrounged up about 20 seeds...Our next question that comes to mind is... where will we dry it? thats entirely way to much weed to be drying in my house with non smokers that live in it. I feel that the paper bag route may soak up some THC and that still falls back into my original problem it smelling up the house. is there anyway i can do it in a plastic bag with some paper towels in them? or anything? i plan on curing them since that is odorless, so maybe if i quick dry and cure them for a long time, maybe that will balance it out and yield some good bud? i know its a long post, anything will help thanks

treebert


----------



## kubefuism (May 7, 2008)

IMO, I would keep it out of plastic bags. I see your logic with paper towels to absorb water, but the water will still be present for mold, (very uncommon for dried goods, but sealing it could lead to anaerobic bacteria). You could just dry it in the field it is growing, but you will have to deal with sun damage.  Quick dry could be your answer but you will have to take the bad with the good.  Good luck in drying, just make sure those green ladies make it.  You may not be the only one walking that trail.  :watchplant:  "MOJO"


----------



## Kupunakane (May 7, 2008)

Yo Ho TreeBert,
  A very good question friend, Let's consider your options;
1. Hang them from a string that is hung up in your attic, the warmth and decent air circulation will do a good job for you, but you might have to be concerned with the smell. HMMMmmm
2. You want to avoid sunlight as that will break down the THC on you, so hanging them up high in a tree probably isn't the answer either.
3. A computer case I saw done here is perfect, but that would depend on the amount you plan on drying.
4. My thoughts would be to build a medium sized cabinet, and run a deodorizer in it if you can get away with it at your place, but that takes you back to the attic option. 
5. maybe an old waterproof cardboard box, but that would stick out like a sore thumb in a field.
Finally you might consider building a stealth location in a tree, or some thick woods, where you can dry it, and keep it out of direct sunlight, give it a good camoflage job and waterproof it too.
just my $0.02

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## lyfr (May 7, 2008)

do you or your buddy have any kind of shed or outbuilding you can put your own lock on? dig a giant hole for the box and cover with brush etc in _very uninhabited area_ but this might creat humidity prob without proper control measures, put an odor control/vent system on your dresser and fill it up, buildin something custom is probably your best bet if you have anywhere at all you can secure it...or, rent a motel room for a week if you got a field full it might be worth it,......you wanted idea's, thats all i got..dont know if any will work but if enough people throw ya ideas maybe one,or combo of, will work.  good luck!


----------



## md.apothecary (May 7, 2008)

Get a large enough rubbermaid container to hold your paper bags. This acts as it's own enviroment, and is sealable. The issue is that you would have to open up the rubbermaid unit at least a couple times a day.

I do this to control the odor. The larger the rubbermaid, the more air is in it, and since the bud itself is not "breathing" the air tends to stay fresh. If you open the bags and shake them around, you can eliminate the need to hang. You MUST make sure to air out completely the bud daily. 

You must pour it out of the bags, and back in the bags daily!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2008)

Check out the DIY section for some stealth drying boxes.  Out of these 20, some won't make it and some will be male.  You will want to pull the males as soon as they show sex.  So you will probably be left with 8-10 plants.  They will probably not all be ready at the same time--so drying should be manageable.  Also, you will probably want to harvest some of the plants with mostly clear and cloudy trichs for an up cerebral high, some with equal cloudy and amber trichs for an in-between high, and leave some until the trichs are mostly amber for a stonier couch-lock high.

I do have to say that I believe that you are counting your chickens before they are hatched...well, actually, you are counting your chickens before you even have eggs.  Your first concern should be security, water, and keeping animals away that will eat and/or trample your garden.  Gorilla farming has its own unique problems and rewards.


----------

